# Newest edition to our Longear herd



## minimule (Apr 18, 2004)

I posted on the horse forum but figured since he IS a longear he should go here.

This is our latest.....Sagebrush Kilroys Court Jester. He arrived 4-13-04 about 9pm. He has the LONGEST legs so I had to help him out. Momma was struggling a bit. He jumped up within 15 minutes and started looking for the spigots. Finally found them and he is doing great. He is STILL unfolding but has learned how to run, buck and kick.

Check out these eyes.


----------



## StarWish (Apr 18, 2004)

Minimules,

He is the absolute CUTEST!!!!! Kilroy and Angel did a great job, huh?

Hey everyone...if you can believe it, he's even cuter in person!!!

StarWish


----------



## minimule (Apr 19, 2004)

I need a video camera! He is finally learning to use those LONG legs. He bucks and kicks in the stall, occasionally hitting mommy!. I turn him out every morning and he is really starting to cover some ground. He doesn't like to get too far from momma and he still isn't sure about Austin, the new colt, but boy he likes to move.

How about a field trip? Everybody can come over and meet him! I told my Dad (my silent partner) we could probably sell this one......he said "NO! We need 6"



Where am I going to put them?


----------



## Patti_B (Apr 21, 2004)

Very Sweet!!!

My maiden mare foaled a silver/brown and white jenny last week but she refused it. Tried everything to convince her that she needed to be a mom but didn't happen. Ended up giving her to some people who are retired and could feed her more often than I could with work and all. Still miss her....


----------



## shminifancier (Apr 21, 2004)

Very kind looking eye and the baby is sooo sweet...I am still looking for a mini donkey but will get one soon.


----------



## iownadonkeyfarm (Apr 23, 2004)

Awww....he is adorable! Congrats on your new arrival!!

- Jody ElliottIowna Donkey Farm


----------



## Mini Lover (May 20, 2004)

Congratulations

He is adorable


----------

